# Pumpkin questions



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

:jol:

I'm planning on trying my hand at growing pumpkins next year. I have a few questions for our seasoned pumpkin farmers...

Should I save the seeds I got from carving my pumpkin this year?

Should I buy a pack of seeds next year and use them?

If I save the seeds from this year, what's the best way to store them?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lookie here for the 60 Second Guide to Growing Pumpkins:
http://home.rochester.rr.com/srinz/pumpkininfo.html

While this is about growing GIANT pumpkins, you can use the info for regular ones as well.There are also good links at the bottom (backyardgardener, melonman, etc).

All I know is: you need LOTS of room and good soil (the vines send out little rootlets as they grow...they need to take in additional nutrients and water via these rootlets, so you need lots of room.)

Somtimes, seeds saved from your pumpkin will work, sometimes not (due to hybridization). For plants that flourish best, purchase seeds from packets or that you find from a pumpkin person (there are online swaps and some people will send you giant seeds for free or nominal price).

Happy Growing!!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

You should start your beds early, before the snow falls if possible. Add as much compost as you can, dried leaves, anything that gets organic material into the soil. Once you have a bed dug, I cover it with either black plastic (who doesn't have that after Halloween?) or landscape fabric. This helps the ground to warm up more quickly in the Spring as you are waiting to plant. Your vines will grow all over but you don't need to prepare a giant bed. You can cover the ground with the plastic or fabric where the vines will grow. Landscape fabric works best as rain will pass through it and won't pool up. Covering the ground in this fashion will save you a ton of hard work. Lastly, read as much as you can. Check out some seed catalogs over the winter and pick your varieties early. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I find if you warm the seeds up on a try for about 20 or 30 min and salt them there quite good............oops ......um.......nevermind.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been growing Giant Pumpkins competitively for several years, we always have atleast 2 around 1000 lbs as part of our Halloween display, if you resuse the seeds, you could end up with squash if the crosses werent controlled.. Most mass grown field pumpkins are just put into the soil and left to grow.
Buy new seeds, or better yet, I may have some Giant variety that I can share.


----------

